# Starting to learn pentatonics, any good complete and comprehensive sources to use?



## filipmo (Dec 4, 2020)

I recently went back to playing my guitar, I'm loving it. I've started looking up pentatonics as I'd love to improvise to some background music, but I can't find any good places with all the information neatly served, is it just me?? what's your experience been like in looking for this?? What did you use and what do you recommend?
Keep on rockin


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

YouTube. The stich method


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Are you looking for backing tracks? YouTube is full of them. 

Also, the iReal Pro app is great for practicing as well. You can download chord changes and arrangements of songs and practice them at any tempo and key.


----------



## mnicholson2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used Brett Papa's online lessons...some of the free ones and bought a course or two. Great insight that has really helped my playing. It's only taken me 35 years to learn these scales. haha....it's really opened my eyes and I am starting to see the fretboard a little more clearly. I need to keep working at it. There's lots of great resources...I also bought a couple True Fire courses to keep me going forward.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I recommended this on another thread; Don Mock's "The Blues from Rock to Jazz". This provides clear guidance and shows how much of the vast fretboard is available within a 12 bar blues using a 4 pentatonic scales approach per chord.


----------

